# Oil Change on New Beetle I hate this car .



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok to begin I'm the kind of idiot that likes to change his own oil. Always have been will not change without a fight. My wife's Beetle Conv is now off warranty so I would like to do the simple things myself rather than go to a quickie place or do the whole appointment and inevitable up-sell thing at the dealer.

I go to change the oil and first I can't the precious thing on ramps because it's too low so I have to jack it up and use stands . Now I'm confronted with an engine cover and a bunch of different sized bolts two of which go into the A-Arms before I can get at the drain plug I guess. 


I know this design id intended to get me to dealer for an oil change and more 

Does the engine cover need to come off to get at the drain plug ? Is there a some kind of pump I can use to suck the oil out through the fill hole or the dip stick hole

. 

Thanks


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

MitiVac. I use it on all our off-warranty cars. ~$60 at amazon.com, shipped. 

Changing the filter usually still needs access from the bottom, though (depending on your engine). On the Honda and the BMW, I can access it from the top. The others... not so much... 

Is your car lowered? Unless it's heavy-slammed, you shouldn't have a problem with most low-rise ramps, I could even drive my 'Vette as well as the BMW up on mine with no drama...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Let's see, four (4) Torx screws for the front splash shield and both the oil drain plug and filter are easy to get too. Why are you making it so hard? How is this more difficult than any other modern car?


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

GTINC said:


> Let's see, four (4) Torx screws for the front splash shield and both the oil drain plug and filter are easy to get too. Why are you making it so hard? How is this more difficult than any other modern car?



It's more like eight, three of which seem to have have the heads filled in and two large bolts that are incorporated into the suspension . I 'd rather not fool with those just to change oil . I 'm going to get one of the pumps . I understand that is how the dealership does it anyway. I'm just resentful I guess. Bad design makes me nuts.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

J.Knipl said:


> It's more like eight, three of which seem to have have the heads filled in and two large bolts that are incorporated into the suspension . .....Bad design makes me nuts.


On my Mk4 GTI, and I am sure the NB, all that needs to be removed to access the drain and the filter is item 1, held with 4 screw, one at each corner. The entire oil change can be performed with the removal of 4 screws, the drain plug and the filter, usually in 20 minutes including the oil fill time.

https://www.partswebsite.com/stores/partsimages/parts9/9211032.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL at this thread. Mine's a 99 and I've done most of the post-warrantee oil changes myself. It once had a plastic cover attached by some stupid spline drive screws. (now has an aftermarket aluminum skidplate which has it own issues) And on mine the oil filter comes out the top. 

I'd agree with the OP that the car will be nasty about ramps. Last time mine was on a flatbed (a bozo hit me in my own driveway) they had to add ramps to the ramps. It is a low car, especially my TDI variant.

But, here's a fun fact. I was at a buddy's place to drop the engine/tranny out of a MkI Scirocco, and as is my habit, I took pictures. And he has a newly acquired NB, which needed a headlight. So I took pics of the lightbulb change. Between us, we've done both procedures enough to be pretty good at these tasks. Time stamps on the headlight bulb images show that it took a good deal longer than it took to drop the whole drivetrain on the older car. Rediculous!! 

In Scirocco circles, the joke goes like this:

Steps to change a NB headlight bulb:
1. drop engine
2. remove headlamp assembly...etc

Have fun with it, it's the price you pay for driving sculpture. 
I love mine, for the record. 
11 years/306 000kms/a few drag racing trophies/60mpg and still going strong.


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

What about Rhino Ramps? I use them on my lowered Miata and they work quite well. I would think they may work for you for your oil change.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> .....Steps to change a NB headlight bulb:1. drop engine2. remove headlamp assembly...etc.....


 I assume you really know the NB has the headlight units on sliding tracks so they can be released with latches from the engine bay and slid forward from the body for replacement of the bulbs. One of the simplest systems in the modern automotive business.


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

O look, now threads like these aren't made anymore unless it's not in the bently. You can completely disassembly the entire car (well... for the most part, the things safe to open, etc) with a manual.


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

1337cshacker said:


> O look, now threads like these aren't made anymore unless it's not in the bently. You can completely disassembly the entire car (well... for the most part, the things safe to open, etc) with a manual.


I don't have any idea what you are saying but I'm pretty sure It's pointless. 

I could bloody well remove an engine cover if I had to . The point is I don't think I should have to to do an f'ing oil change .


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> I don't have any idea what you are saying but I'm pretty sure It's pointless.




About as pointless as this thread. If you don't like changing your oil... don't. If you like changing your oil... do. Every car has a certain way of doing it, and on our cars, you have to remove something. Deal with it and get on with your life... :sly:


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

Boogety Boogety said:


> About as pointless as this thread. If you don't like changing your oil... don't. If you like changing your oil... do. Every car has a certain way of doing it, and on our cars, you have to remove something. Deal with it and get on with your life... :sly:


Oh, well that changes everything. How could I have been so wrong?


----------



## Sam F (Jan 30, 2010)

Man y'all are tough. Oil change access on these cars is painful compared to many other vehicles...break the guys balls cause he vents a bit? :screwy:


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

Boogety Boogety said:


> About as pointless as this thread.



Seriously. If you need to do regular work on your car, get a manual, tells you everything.

/end thread


----------



## cjon3s (May 4, 2010)

Wow, I can reach under my Jetta and pop the oil pan plug out. Drain, move my catch pan and remove the filter from above, new filter. Add oil, donezo. Easiest oil changes ever. Don't even have to jack the car.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

GTINC said:


> On my Mk4 GTI, and I am sure the NB, all that needs to be removed to access the drain and the filter is item 1, held with 4 screw, one at each corner. The entire oil change can be performed with the removal of 4 screws, the drain plug and the filter, usually in 20 minutes including the oil fill time.
> 
> https://www.partswebsite.com/stores/partsimages/parts9/9211032.gif



The NB and NB convertible have 2 different types of belly pans. The hardtop has the type you are talking about and the conv has a big metal bastard which not only is the belly pan but helps in re-enforcing the overall chassis because of the lack of top. 

I will say too that sometimes the beetle headlights are cake to change but other times they are a complete **** depending on the condition of the plastic slider/lock in assembly and whether or not some retard has been in there before you.


----------

